# 98 740iL - Power steering fluid (Pentosin or ATF)



## fantasia111 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know if there is a compatible power steering fluid for 1998 740iL? On the manual it says to use Pentosin CHF 11S which is quite expensive... Is there a generic or universal fluid that can be used?

With many thanks in advance!
Jack


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi
The pentosin is cheap in comparison to what some other fluids do to the self leveling system seals.

There are probably other synthetics that would work as well but they are pretty costly too and would require a lot more fluid to flush the system out.

Any form of ATF is an absolute NO-NO.


----------



## fantasia111 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

I use ATF only becuase I don't have self leveling. I'm heard somewhere that you can get Pentosin for way cheap at VW dealerships, and it's the same stuff.....do a search and check around.


----------



## Tomlite (Oct 4, 2005)

Notional Auto Stores carries it for about $ 12 USD per Liter


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Tomlite said:


> Notional Auto Stores carries it for about $ 12 USD per Liter


Shoulda taken the yellow rings off the lowbeams too....trust me, looks way more modern and not an ounce of lost lighting on the road.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

What's the self levelling system??? How do tell if you got it or not?


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Let me climb my fat ass in the back....if it stay saggin in the back, you don't have it. If it does have it, it'll raise back up.

Seriously though, check the cap on your power steering.....if it says "Use Pentosin" that is hydraulic fluid and that means you have self leveling. If it says "Use ATF" that means you don't have it. Goto www.realoem.com, enter the last like 5 or 7 of your VIN, and that'll at least narrow down some of the options you might have on your car. Lastly, you can call BMWNA and ask them to fax or mail you an options list on the build of your car.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine says ATF... so where can I get these ATF fluid and what kind of ATF fluid? Because I went to Kragen and Pep Boys and Auto Zone and they all told me to go get it from a Dealer. But when I went to the Dealer they didn't have it over the counter but they told me I can get it from those auto part stores that I just mentioned. So I'm kind of confused.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

ATF is automatic transmission fluid. All national chain stores carry the stuff. Just because you own a BMW doesn't mean you can't buy ATF at Pep Boys. 

If the cap on your car says 'Use ATF only', you do not have a self levelling suspension which would require Pentosin and would so state on the cap. As an interesting aside, on another forum, a member has a seven with a reservoir which states "Use Pentosin....", but when he looked under the car's rear end, there were no self levelling parts visible. Apparently at some point, Pentosin marked reservoirs ended up on non self levelling cars.

Confused no more. Git 'r done.

jake


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Get 'em straight, crewdog! As sure as you have steering - sooner or later if you own a BMW, you are going to have to learn about Pentosin. For those of us who can use ATF instead, less of a problem. For the strictly Pentosin crowd, listen and learn, and do the research. If you look hard enough, you will find prices lower than the dealers and expensive "foriegn" auto parts stores, no matter where you are. I think the $12.00 quote was great, in my area (Atlanta) you can find it for $17-20.00 in shops, $22-24.00 from dealers. If you are going to use a lot of it, ask your local repair shop to order it in bulk for you, or use their discount, it couldn't hurt. Most of the shops I have personally encountered just gauge whether or not YOU have any savvy, and will work with you as long as you ask. You know you're gonna need it, they know you're gonna need it, and they know treating you right may bring you back for the needed repair.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if I should use Valvoline Dex/Merc for ATF fluid on my 98 740il any suggestions for ATF fluid?


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Good ol' Dexron/Mercon III will work fine if you need ATF fluid.


----------

